# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Fence Builder wanted

## goldie1

Looking for some one to build a front fence. 1200 high timber picket type in Melbourne SE. 
Any recommendations

----------


## PlatypusGardens

OBBob   :Biggrin:

----------


## goldie1

He probably  would't be any quicker then me 
You certainly picked the right time to move.

----------


## OBBob

> OBBob

  OMG I'm in business and I didn't even know it!    

> He probably  would't be any quicker then me 
> You certainly picked the right time to move.

  Sadly that's why we often end up doing these things ourselves, it takes so long to find someone and get the actual work done.

----------


## DEMAK Timber

> Looking for some one to build a front fence. 1200 high timber picket type in Melbourne SE. 
> Any recommendations

  Ben Field  0401 387 623 
Wally Toogood  0421 613 237 
Mick Archer  0417 887 881 
Corey Coxhill   0407 553 611 
Ray's Fencing   0406 366 030

----------


## goldie1

Thanks Demak that gives me plenty of choice

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Haha I'm sure they're all legit but at a glance they seem like made up names the lot of them   :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

I would call Wally first ...  :Smilie:

----------

